# فيثبت الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2009)

*المحبة لا تسقط ابداً
أما الأن فيثبت الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة
هذه الثلاثة, ولكن أعظمهن المحبة
(1كورنثوس13:13)

*عندما يبلغ الأولاد سنَّ الرُّشد, يُبدي معظم
الآباء آراءهم في كيفيَّة "الحالة التي آل إليها"
امر ولدهم. فمنهم من يفخرون بكل ما فعله
أولادُهم, فيما يُعبِّر آخرون عن تخوفاتهم
وخيباتهم حيال الخيارات التي اختارها
أولادهم. فكيف يمكننا أن نستمر في أداء دور
أبوي ايجابي بعد مُغادرة الطيور عُشَّنا العائليّ؟
في 1كورنثوس13, الإصحاح الذي غالباً ما يُدعى
"إصحاح المحبة" في الكتاب المقدس, يقول بولس
إن أعظم مواهب الكلام والفهم والخدمة المضحية
تبقى جميعا عديمة القيمة بغير المحبة(ع1-3).

فالمحبة في ذاتها أساسٌ للسلوك الرضيِّ المُرضي
وتأثيرها لا يزول البتة: "المحبة تتأنى وترفق,
المحبة لا تحسد, المحبة لا تتفاخر, ولا تنتفخ, ولا تُقبِّح
ولا تطلب ما لنفسها, ولا تحتدُّ, ولا تظنُّ السوء, ولا تفرح
بالإثم بل تفرح بالحقّ, وتحتمل كل شيء, وتصدِّق كل شيء
وترجو كلَّ شيء. المحبة لا تسقط ابداً"(ع4-8).

عندما لا يعود أولادنا يلتمسون نُصحنا ومشورتنا,
يظلون يقدرون حبَّنا ومودَّتنا, ففي كل مرحلة من مراحل 
التربية, إن ما يُهمُّ ليس ما نقوله فحسب,بل ما نفعله أيضاً.

محبة الوالدان لا تعرف فترة زمنية
بل تستمرُّ دوماً ولا تتوقف يوماً


منقول​


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

فالمحبة في ذاتها أساسٌ للسلوك الرضيِّ المُرضي
وتأثيرها لا يزول البتة: "المحبة تتأنى وترفق,
المحبة لا تحسد, المحبة لا تتفاخر, ولا تنتفخ, ولا تُقبِّح
ولا تطلب ما لنفسها, ولا تحتدُّ, ولا تظنُّ السوء, ولا تفرح
بالإثم بل تفرح بالحقّ, وتحتمل كل شيء, وتصدِّق كل شيء
وترجو كلَّ شيء. المحبة لا تسقط ابداً"(ع4-8).


كاندي
شكراااااا على  الموضوع القيم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااائع 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا كاندى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)

*المحبة لا تسقط ابداً
أما الأن فيثبت الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة
هذه الثلاثة, ولكن أعظمهن المحبة
(1كورنثوس13:13)*​
*ميرسى كاندى موضوع راااائع جداااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا  يسوع يعوض تعبك


سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## ICE IDG (5 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع وفى منتهى الجمال
شكرا جداا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 يوليو 2009)

*شكرررررررررا
موضوع رائع
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## bashaeran (7 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا اخت المشرفة على الموضوع القيم جدا 
ان احس من خلال اطلاعي على الكتاب المقدس ان الله هو هو خالق المحبة في النفوس لانه هو هو المحبة من محبته كون كل شي ما يرى وما لا يرى . المسيح له المجد لو لا محبته لعذراء المريم لما قام بالاعجوبة في عرس قانا . لانه كان يعرف لم تحن الساعة لكن محبته لامه هي جعلت في قلبه الطاعة. وكيف نحن ببعيد عن كل تلك المحبة و انا لا اقول الجميع على العكس يوجد عائلة رغم عدم امكانياتها لكن القيم العائلة هي احسن قيم تعتز بيها حسب الاصول مثلما يقولون .ودائما تختلف محبة بين الوالدين وبين افراد العائلة اكو مثل يقول (قلب الوالدين على اولدهم وقلب اولاد على الحجر ) وهذه تنطبق فقط على العوائل المتففكة وليس الكل .ويوجد ابيات **من شعر لمحبة الوالدين 
ما رضاء الله الا                       في الرضاء الوالدين 
ما بقاء الكون الا                       بحــــــنان الابوين 
والد الانسان اولى بعد الله اولى بالمحبة 
كل من يغضب اما                    او ابا يغضب ربه 
فاحبوا ابويكم                          لتغيشوا سعداء 
وابذلو الروح فداءا                      تجدوا خيرا جزاء*
 وطبعا لا يحس الفرد بالمحبة الا بعد ان يكون الاسرة انذاك يكتشف حب الوالدين له وتكون لي ابنائه .


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> فالمحبة في ذاتها أساسٌ للسلوك الرضيِّ المُرضي
> وتأثيرها لا يزول البتة: "المحبة تتأنى وترفق,
> المحبة لا تحسد, المحبة لا تتفاخر, ولا تنتفخ, ولا تُقبِّح
> ولا تطلب ما لنفسها, ولا تحتدُّ, ولا تظنُّ السوء, ولا تفرح
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كليمو
​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااائع
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا كاندى
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو
​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *المحبة لا تسقط ابداً
> أما الأن فيثبت الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة
> هذه الثلاثة, ولكن أعظمهن المحبة
> (1كورنثوس13:13)*​
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا هابى
​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا  يسوع يعوض تعبك
> 
> 
> سلام المسيح:love_letter_open:




شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2009)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> *موضوع رائع وفى منتهى الجمال
> شكرا جداا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​




شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2009)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *شكرررررررررا
> موضوع رائع
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2009)

bashaeran قال:


> *شكرا اخت المشرفة على الموضوع القيم جدا
> ان احس من خلال اطلاعي على الكتاب المقدس ان الله هو هو خالق المحبة في النفوس لانه هو هو المحبة من محبته كون كل شي ما يرى وما لا يرى . المسيح له المجد لو لا محبته لعذراء المريم لما قام بالاعجوبة في عرس قانا . لانه كان يعرف لم تحن الساعة لكن محبته لامه هي جعلت في قلبه الطاعة. وكيف نحن ببعيد عن كل تلك المحبة و انا لا اقول الجميع على العكس يوجد عائلة رغم عدم امكانياتها لكن القيم العائلة هي احسن قيم تعتز بيها حسب الاصول مثلما يقولون .ودائما تختلف محبة بين الوالدين وبين افراد العائلة اكو مثل يقول (قلب الوالدين على اولدهم وقلب اولاد على الحجر ) وهذه تنطبق فقط على العوائل المتففكة وليس الكل .ويوجد ابيات **من شعر لمحبة الوالدين
> ما رضاء الله الا                       في الرضاء الوالدين
> ما بقاء الكون الا                       بحــــــنان الابوين
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل 

والمشاركه الرااااااااااااائعه

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*كالعاده

موضوع

ممــــــــــــــــــــــــيز

شكرالمجهودكم الرائع جدا

العدرا تمد أيديها معاكم دائما آمين​*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *كالعاده
> 
> موضوع
> 
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك ا خى الغالى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (9 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وتامل جميل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبلرك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2010)

dr fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع وتامل جميل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبلرك حياتك


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------

